# 78 galactica model



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

I have been working on a test shot of this new model and in one word "Amazing". Parts fit great, detail is to die for! Well worth the wait... 
Frank and Team Moebius have done it again! Thank you! Randy:thumbsup:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

That aint suppose to be out until February. So where and how did you get yours??? Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Uh.... 


fxshop said:


> I have been working on a *test shot* of this new model


Inquiry answered, I hope...?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Moebius has apparently released several test shots for people to work on. I posted a link to a member on the RPF who also has a test shot. I would love to get a test shot and do a build for them...


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> That aint suppose to be out until February. So where and how did you get yours??? Inquiring minds would like to know.


The test shot came from Moebius direct.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> Uh....
> 
> 
> Inquiry answered, I hope...?


Yes it has. Guess I missed that line.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice job, Randy! This may be my first fiber optic light build. Excellent work!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Randy, will you create a light kit for it?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

And, got any more pix???


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Yes I do have more photos, will post them when I get a little more of the build up completed. Yes Marco I have been developing a lighting system for this model.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Why isn't there a "like" button?
Awesome work, Randy.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

So, its new model, NOT a re-pop of the old 1978 era kit? It can be had in a CLEAR PLASTIC? Sounds PERFECT for lighting.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Clear plastic has not been mentioned, though there are clear inserts for the engines.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Moebius released a clear plastic version of the NU Galactica from the new show. The TOS Galactica, seen above, is a new tool but is the same size as the old Monogram kit.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope they eventually consider releasing a TOS Galactica in clear also- I hate drilling for fiber optic...


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I've got a strong suspicion that will happen...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> I hope they eventually consider releasing a TOS Galactica in clear also- I hate drilling for fiber optic...


I was seriously thinking of getting this model, but if this becomes an option, I will wait until then.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Unlike the Imperial Star Destroyers, the Galactica is not riddled with tiny windows to be drilled. If any aftermarket supplier comes up with a clear bridge piece, you should be able to get the rest of the windows done faster than it takes to light-block an entirely clear kit (and you can save yourself from having to work with that brittle clear styrene...)


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It may not be riddled, but there are enough windows strewn down the hull, particularly behind the head, to make a chore to fully light it. One reason I avoid lighting most of my builds is when I start to go down that path the project telescopes- I have a number of kits 75% complete due to adding lights to them.
I will be getting one to be built non-lighted and if they do release one in clear I will buy that one also.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The standard, opaque, kit is a known fact, a clear kit some time in the future is speculation created here and never even hinted at by Moebius. Take your chances on a "What If" or get the real kit when it is released.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The new Galactica has been out for how long and they're just now getting around to releasing a clear version???? you guys really want to wait that long???


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> The new Galactica has been out for how long and they're just now getting around to releasing a clear version???? you guys really want to wait that long???


Bingo!! I would say the clear Galactica was the result of a second run after the initial run of the kit paid off the cost of development and tooling, a kind of "Thank You" for making the kit a success.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Not so many holes to drill for lighted ports on the _Galactica_. I don't care if they release a clear version or not.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

RSN said:


> The standard, opaque, kit is a known fact, a clear kit some time in the future is speculation created here and never even hinted at by Moebius. Take your chances on a "What If" or get the real kit when it is released.


It was not speculation but merely expressing a hope they would consider one in the future. I am not going to wait for it, but in a few years if one is produced I will get it as well. I waited many years for them to release a clear DS-9 and even longer for a 1701-D. Yes, I know they are produced by two separate companies, but the concept of re-releasing an existing kit in clear plastic to help with lighting is a wonderful trend.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...wondering if a pre-assembled '78 Galactica will be for sale?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I suppose it's possible but I would question the point of that. To me the advantage of the pre-assembled kits is you don't have to PAINT them--which is often more time-consuming and frustrating (for me) than building them. The paint job on the Galactica couldn't be more simple--white--so there's not a huge advantage in having a pre-built one. The build itself is straightforward (and enjoyable).


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think the biggest draw for the preassembled kits are for people who like the subject, would like to have a replica to display but have neither the time or skill to build one themselves. I know several like that. The Cold Cast Statues and Diamond Select vehicles also aim for that market.
Not all fans are builders...


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That's very true, and I do think the classic Galactica would be a popular collectible.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Finished most of the build up, still need's a little touch up & finish paint here & there. Also no decals with prototype build ups. Please rember this is a test shot & not out in the market yet... A must for any BSG fan, collector or model builder...Randy


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

fxshop said:


> Finished most of the build up, still need's a little touch up & finish paint here & there. Also no decals with prototype build ups. Please rember this is a test shot & not out in the market yet... A must for any BSG fan, collector or model builder...Randy


I can't believe you are trying to hijack this thread. 

Thanks again, for sharing. Looks really good!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Overall, it looks killer! Panel lines are a bit heavy, but are livable. The bridge definitely needs an aftermarket replacement. No fault of Moebius due to mold limitations. A slide mold for just this one part would have been cost prohibitive I'm sure. We need either a full interior kit (aftermarket) for the hangers or a backlit panel like the filming miniature had. 

My big question, and I'm no expert, but did this area hang so low or drooped this prominently on the filming miniature? Or is this just due to the camera angle. In the show to me the bottom appeared more "flat".

*(for whatever reason FXShop removed his pics I removed this one as well)*

Now with that out of the way. What was the purpose of your build? Are you supposed to make recommendations on the kit back to Moebius? And if so, what are they?

Again, looks great and I will definitely be adding it when it comes out!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The bottom of the head actually starts flat and then concaves up to the side of the head. I built it the same way on my studio scale Galactica exactly like ILM/Apogee did it.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

O.K. Must just be the camera angle. I looked at more pics of the filming miniature this morning and it is there.

And what hobby shop is that hanging up in? Also, got any more pics?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

So that is the kit built up out of the box stock with only lighting added?
Looks wonderful- that is the kit I wished for so long ago...


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

QUOTE:What was the purpose of your build? Are you supposed to make recommendations on the kit back to Moebius? And if so, what are they?

The purpose of the build was to let builders view the new model kit before it hits the market, I do not make any recommendations to Moebius, there models are so well designed, no recomendations are needed!

QUOTE:So that is the kit built up out of the box stock with only lighting added?
Yes Richard its right out of the box stock build up with lighting added.

On another personal note I will not post any more photos in the future of new up & coming model kits...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Was it something I said?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

fxshop said:


> On another personal note I will not post any more photos in the future of new up & coming model kits...


Well I really appreciated your posting of these, it gives me an excellent idea of what to look forward to.
I will be getting your light kit for this model also-


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> The new Galactica has been out for how long and they're just now getting around to releasing a clear version???? you guys really want to wait that long???


I was just saying if a clear option is announced soon, I can wait for it to come out. If nothing is announced within the next month or two, I will get this one. As it is, I already have a few kits ahead of this one so technically I can wait. Plus I am hoping for the aftermarket kit to provide a more accurate bridge.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't get over the fact that here we are, 35 years after the original series aired...and we are just now getting to the point where a decent "out of the box" kit of the Galactica is about to become reality. It boggles the mind, but I couldn't be happier about it.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Problem was Monogram cut corners and gave us a pool toy to build. After all this time a kit is being produced by someone who is taking the subject seriously.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Monogram was also trying to rush the kit to market in early spring of '79 so it hit the shelves before the show was cancelled, which looked very likely at the end of '78. They did their best in the time they had. Moebiuus has had the luxury of time to bring us this beautiful kit.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

But, just exactly how long did Monogram work on their Galactica kit a month, 4 months??????


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Who knows!!!!!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

irishtrek said:


> But, just exactly how long did Monogram work on their Galactica kit a month, 4 months??????


Who cares?- what matters is what was in the box when it hit the shelves.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Sad to see the picture removed. But a very beautiful build, indeed! Cannot wait for the kit to hit the stores and to get the fiber kit!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmm, interesting. Well, out of respect for FXShop, I removed the picture from my post as well.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Looking forward to this kit more than anything since the Moon bus.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

fxshop said:


> On another personal note I will not post any more photos in the future of new up & coming model kits...


Uh...? Why?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, we do have this thread to follow of a Moebius TOS Galactica being cut up and modified with pictures!

http://www.therpf.com/f11/modifying-re-fitting-new-moebius-tos-galactica-yes-i-dare-200682/

Marko did a fantastic job modifying a Monogram kit and has now turned his attention to a test shot of the Moebius kit. Good stuff is going to be coming from him I bet.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Griffworks said:


> Uh...? Why?


I was also wondering why.
Hopefully you didn't get into some kind of trouble for posting those images. I mean, it's not like you spoiled anything. There were already images of this kit floating around the web (including Moebius' own facebook site).


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Why? Its just not worth my time or effort anymore. Keep on building! Randy:thumbsup:


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> I was also wondering why.
> Hopefully you didn't get into some kind of trouble for posting those images. I mean, it's not like you spoiled anything. There were already images of this kit floating around the web (including Moebius' own facebook site).


 No I did not get in trouble!

"it's not like you spoiled anything" 

Wow? that made me feel good!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

fxshop said:


> "it's not like you spoiled anything"
> 
> Wow? that made me feel good!


No offense was intended.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

No problem, Its been a long day...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

robiwon said:


> Marko did a fantastic job modifying a Monogram kit and has now turned his attention to a test shot of the Moebius kit. Good stuff is going to be coming from him I bet.


He's like, a styrene surgeon....:thumbsup:


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

A syrene sturgeon?
Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Lol....


----------

